# shotgun scope?



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

i have an auto 12 gauge, theres no type of mount on the gun how can i put a scope on it?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

What make and model is it?

Some models have a saddle mount that would work. Sometimes you have to have them drilled and tapped.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

you can buy a barrel mount. i got one for my single barrel
its got 4 hex scres and about an inch and a half worth of dove tail

for about $6 on ebay

buy 2 of them and your set! the downside is you cant mount to the reciver. but down the barrel, witch then i find a red dot is best.

or do what my friend ted did. he brazed on 2 nuts , then had them finished to match the gun, custom made a scope mount that screws in and tightens aginst the gun its self, and leans up over ths side similar to a standard 30/30 mount. has a dove tail ready for standard scope mounts.

hes a metal worker and makes custom mounts on the side dirt cheap, they come powder coated in just about any color his looks like the gun was drilled and tapped. but its not. and you can remove the whole mount to use barrel sights, and then remount and its always in the same place because the brazed nuts dont move!


----------

